# Damaged Brushes



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Welcome to the site!
In my opinion, I would say the less damaged one would be ok, but the other has lost a great deal of surface area and I would opt to replace it. Since you have damaged 2, I would just order a replacement set for the motor and the 2 that were damaged then you will have them when you wear them out, could be a while though.
Jerry


----------



## MrCrabs (Mar 7, 2008)

Can't help you on the brush damage, but I love the blog.


----------



## 3dplane (Feb 27, 2008)

I have to agree with both of the guys above. My concern however would be not the lost surface area but the case when the commutator pushes the brush back into the holder does it have support on the side to keep it straight or is it going to wedge sideways? (you kind of have that "wall" missing) Barna.


----------



## judebert (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks, everybody. (I help to program that blog engine, "Serendipity". I'm flattered that you like the site.) I just ordered some new brushes; it can't hurt, and I'll have spares for the next crisis.

Will I have any issues running worn brushes and new brushes at the same time?


----------



## Hi Torque Electric (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey Jude

Typically a small chip on a brush isn't a big deal but it looks like you split that one pretty good. Next time shoot me a write or call as I could have sent you just one or two brushes. You might need to get some brush seater to help the new one to seat and conform to the commutator where they'll quiet down and run smooth.
Anyway, it was good to talk with you yesterday, lets try and make those types of calls earlier rather than later though 8^)
Jim Husted
Hi-Torque Electric


----------



## judebert (Apr 16, 2008)

Sorry about that, Jim. I needed to know before 8AM the next morning, Eastern time; I didn't want to wake you up at 6 your time. Next time I'll let it wait, or break my motor at a more convenient time for both of us. 

Thanks for all your help, incidentally. I thought I would be done this weekend, but now I've got to fabricate a new motor mount. Sigh; no rest for the wicked.


----------

